# Dank Drittanbietersperre keine Fahrkarte mehr



## Keserman (13 Mai 2017)

Habe etwas blauäugig den Rat befolgt, eine Drittanbietersperre einzurichten.
Seitdem kann ich mit dem Handy keine Fahrkarte mehr für die UBahn lösen


----------



## Hippo (14 Mai 2017)

Entsetzlich ...
... das Bargeld wurde ja abgeschafft.
Außerdem kommst Du jetzt in unser Museum - Du bist seit Aeonen der erste der tatsächlich mit dem Handy eine Fahrkarte bezahlt.
Also ich bin jetzt knapp 60 und habe seit über 20 Jahren ein Handy, auf die Idee mit dem Ding zahlen zu wollen kam mir noch nie


----------



## BenTigger (14 Mai 2017)

Tja, musst dich halt entscheiden.. Abofalle und Fahrkarte, oder keine Fahrkarte, dafür aber auch keine Abofalle....

Man kann die Drittanbietersperre auch wieder rückgängig machen...


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Mai 2017)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Tja, musst dich halt entscheiden.. Abofalle und Fahrkarte, oder keine Fahrkarte, dafür aber auch keine Abofalle....
> 
> Man kann die Drittanbietersperre auch wieder rückgängig machen...


Bloß nicht, sonst rauschts im Popupfallenkarton! Ich nehme entweder die EC-Karte oder Mastercard/Visa zum Fahrkartenkauf. Und das funktionierte bislang immer.


----------



## Grundler (4 Juni 2017)

Ichmach das immer per SMS und hatte noch nie Problem


----------



## Hippo (5 Juni 2017)

Schön für Dich ...
... magst Du langsam nicht woanders spielen gehen?


----------

